# Do you suffer from any other mental disorders or illnesses other than social anxiety?



## roses6 (Sep 6, 2011)

Do you suffer from any other mental disorders or illnesses other than social anxiety?
In addition to SA, I also suffer from OCD and depression, get frequent panic attacks, and used to have an eating disorder for a couple of years during my teens.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes, I also suffer from depression, paranoia, and mild OCD.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Yuppers......S.A.,depression,agoraphobia,mild ocd,bi-polar, caulstriphobia, panic attacks, anxiety, and if it counts>> arthritis,heel spurs,TMJ,ulcer...........*
*Well hellsbells, LOL no wonder I am so screwed up!!!!! *
*LMAO!! *


----------



## roses6 (Sep 6, 2011)

afraid2goinpublic said:


> *Yuppers......S.A.,depression,agoraphobia,mild ocd,bi-polar, caulstriphobia, panic attacks, anxiety, and if it counts>> arthritis,heel spurs,TMJ,ulcer...........*
> *Well hellsbells, LOL no wonder I am so screwed up!!!!! *
> *LMAO!! *


God, that's a lot.


----------



## dist0rt (Nov 11, 2011)

I think typically most people who have anxiety disorders have other ones too, IDK why. I have social anxiety disorder, panic disorder, major depressive disorder, bipolar disorder.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

I have depression, a little ocd, and I have a bit of an anger problem


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Possibly Aspergers or Sensory Processing Disorder but those are neurological disorders, not mental disorders.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Specific phobia and mdd with psychotic features


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Jan 22, 2007)

Mental: Social Anxiety Disorder, Specific Phobia, and Dermatillomania. I had Depression for several years and its been almost 5 years since I got over it.

Other Illnesses: Scoliosis, Osteopenia, Arthritis, Siatica. Probably from my anxiety lifestyle. Fun stuff.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Mental: Social Anxiety Disorder, Agoraphobia, Depression , OCD .. 

Other Illnesses: Arthritis, stomach problems, No blood clotters eh, and a tumor in my brain (no joke!) - eh, and other things I can't even list haha.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes. I struggle with OCD,Agoraphobia, and paranoia.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

i also have GAD and Major Depression. I'm not sure if i still meet the criteria for Panic Disorder. I don't get panic attacks much anymore, but been diagnosed with that too.


----------



## roses6 (Sep 6, 2011)

I get a lot of panic attacks, at least a couple of times everyday for the past few months in fact, but have not been diagnosed officially with panic disorder.


----------



## Ras2248 (Sep 8, 2011)

Probably all of them. I'm so ****ed up.....


----------



## Mokxie (Nov 16, 2011)

I do. I've also been diagnosed with Depression and Generalized Anxiety Disorder.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Comorbidity is the rule not the exception. I have ADD, and SA. At other points I've had depression (which seemed bipolarish for a while), GAD, panic disorder and i've identified but not been diagnosed with, OCD and BDD... I've got it all covered.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Depression.


----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

wrongnumber said:


> *Comorbidity is the rule not the exception.* I have ADD, and SA. At other points I've had depression (which seemed bipolarish for a while), GAD, panic disorder and i've identified but not being diagnosed with, OCD and BDD... I've got it all covered.


I must be the exception then. While I don't have any other mental disorders I have suffered from acne and seborrheic dermatitis on my face for the past 15 years. I often speculate as to which came first as I am sure the dermatitis aspect is related to anxiety.


----------



## nbtac41 (Nov 13, 2011)

comorbidity: generalised anxiety disorder comorbid with depression (any type) and panic disorder.


----------



## nbtac41 (Nov 13, 2011)

nbar said:


> I must be the exception then. While I don't have any other mental disorders I have suffered from acne and seborrheic dermatitis on my face for the past 15 years. I often speculate as to which came first as I am sure the dermatitis aspect is related to anxiety.


maybe you are suffering from GAD due to medical condition


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Pure O OCD, paranoia (not a disorder itself but its effects), Mild Depression.


----------



## Rainbowmuffin (Sep 15, 2011)

Mental: depression, mild OCD

Other Illnesses/conditions: Raynauds Syndrome, Endometriosis, Tinnitus, Visual Snow, Migraine and problems with my skin (bad acne since the age of 11 but it's gradually improved from what it was.)


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

Severe depression and sometimes panic attacks


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

depression and bipolar


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

ive been diagnosed with depression and OCD in addition to SA.


----------



## moonrain (Mar 10, 2011)

Borderline personality disorder, PTSD, OCD


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Recurrent depression and probably some kind of eating disorder but it's undiagnosed. I also over-exercise for reasons unrelated to weight...whatever that's called/means.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Yes and can I give them back,lol*

*LOL, I would love to return some of them, anyone know where the service desk is in here???? LOL :teeth*



roses6 said:


> God, that's a lot.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

roses6 said:


> Do you suffer from any other mental disorders or illnesses other than social anxiety?
> In addition to SA, I also suffer from OCD and depression, get frequent panic attacks, and used to have an eating disorder for a couple of years during my teens.


I suffer from some form of depression. I was diagnosed as unipolar/MDD, but right now they're suspecting I might be bipolar II and just haven't experienced a manic episode yet. They're working hard on figuring it out though, perhaps because I've been hospitalized four times already this year, three for suicidality.

In addition to that, I have mild OCD and I believe GAD as well.

EDIT: haha, "mild" OCD? What was I thinking when I wrote that :b


----------



## Centrofly (Oct 16, 2010)

Crohn's disease, trichotillomania, atypical depression, male pattern baldness in my 20s. Probably some other things that have yet to be diagnosed...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

OCD and depression


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

dysthymia (chronic mild depression) but I'm never severely depressed.

probably mild asperger's- I think I have less empathy or interest in other people than normal and I have trouble reading other people's emotions. When I took ecstasy, I could really see what I'm lacking.

delayed sleep phase syndrome- I've been nocturnal since I was 13.


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

I think I might have schizo and OCD.But that's just my gueses.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Centrofly said:


> Crohn's disease, trichotillomania, atypical depression, male pattern baldness in my 20s. Probably some other things that have yet to be diagnosed...


You have Crohns? Me too! Hi!


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

I only suffer from Bipolar Disorder and have a learning disability which is Dyslexia.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Bipolar Disorder and depression.


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

GAD, SAD, Panic Attacks, Depression, ADD


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

Depression like so many others here.

Social Anxiety is a great tag team partner for it.

Depression sucks the happiness out of my life. I have to pretend to enjoy myself a lot.


----------



## Centrofly (Oct 16, 2010)

meganmila said:


> You have Crohns? Me too! Hi!


Hi! 

When I first developed symptoms of it I was already dealing with some serious emotional issues. Dealing with the physical symptoms of Crohn's (which left me bedridden most of the time) alongside the other mental issues at the time was easily the lowest point of my life. Thankfully, the medication I take now to treat the Crohn's is very effective and, despite a few occasional issues, I am mostly recovered.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Mental: Depression and General Anxiety Disorder.

Physical: High Cholesterol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Mental - SA, mild-moderate depression, mild OCD.

Physical- Benign Fasciculaton Syndrome


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Centrofly said:


> Hi!
> 
> When I first developed symptoms of it I was already dealing with some serious emotional issues. Dealing with the physical symptoms of Crohn's (which left me bedridden most of the time) alongside the other mental issues at the time was easily the lowest point of my life. Thankfully, the medication I take now to treat the Crohn's is very effective and, despite a few occasional issues, I am mostly recovered.


What kind of meds do you take?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Bipolar Disorder.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Bipolar>>>>>>>>>>>>><<Alcohol


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

depression which I feel is finally been lifted.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Social anxiety and on off depression

cholinergic urticaria which increases my anxiety when I get to hot


----------



## Centrofly (Oct 16, 2010)

meganmila said:


> What kind of meds do you take?


Remicade every two months.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Centrofly said:


> Remicade every two months.


OMG me too! I just had treatment today. If you ever wanna talk about the stuff we have you can always pm me


----------



## Duane Louis (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh yes, Generalized anxiety, dyspraxia, agoraphobia, depression and paranoia.

For physical I suffer from.. Scoliosis.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

From the psyches office; "*Depression, Stress, Anxiety, Panic Attacks*",

From a patient transfer document I found a copy of; "*Schizoid Personality Disorder*"

From an online discussion I found about myself; "*Borderline Lunatic*"

Also y'all know about my *arm and lung issues*...


----------



## ohionick (Sep 4, 2011)

Mental: ADD, Depression, diagnosed GAD and maybe some selective mutism, learning disabilty

Physical: Bad sinuses


----------



## metta (Jul 24, 2011)

Depression and undiagnosed Agoraphobia, which developed about two years ago. Although my depression is no longer severe and am currently working on my Agoraphobia.


----------



## catalinahx (Jun 8, 2010)

Generalized Anxiety disorder with Social Anxiety being a main offender. Also, manic depression. :-/


----------



## sabbath (May 10, 2010)

social anxiety disorder, depression from time to time..when I get depressed I get it really bad i.e suicidal tendencies. Undiagnosed but avoidant personality disorder (i've all the symptoms)
physical/not mental illness:stammering


----------



## singequirit (Dec 1, 2011)

I have moderate social anxiety , but my biggest problem is panic disorder and hypocondria.

I also have flat feet which ruin my posture , knee and back pain because of it.

I have migraine also.

I'M a bit of paranoiac , and an alcoholic , but thats not too bad , since i was a coke head a year ago.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Let's see:

Bipolar I Rapid Cycling
BPD
GAD
ADHD
SA
Insomnia

No physical.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Primarily PTSD.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

OCD and Depression, mentally.

Several physical and neurological conditions.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Comorbid with Generalized Anxiety Disorder (diagnosed) and for a significant amount of time, Depression.
Definite Obsessive traits, not so much compulsive though. Have a tendency to do things repeatedly, will wash my hands for no reason even when they're quite clean, will sometimes double/triple check things, stuff like that


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I haven't been diagnosed with anything, not even SA, but I self diagnose myself with bouts of depression as well as the SA.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

SA, major depression, possible Borderline Personality Disorder, probable Schizotypal Personality Disorder


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Depression and trichotillomania.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

Dysthymic depression, AvPD, BDD. I don't have SA.

Recovered from anorexia nervosa/bulimia nervosa and improved from major depression (to dysthymia).


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

sciatica, herniated disk, degenerative arthritis,

Depression SA GAD


----------



## Cynical Sentiments (Jan 15, 2011)

I hate that mental disorders like to pair up and work together against you. :\

Lately I've started to realize I seem to have anxiety and paranoia in general, and not just with social situations. Other than that I have depression, trichotillomania, BDD, and I'm a hoarder. I might also have ADD.

My depression, BDD, and hoarding are a LOT better now, and I've been trich-free since March or April.  Now if only my anxiety would kick rocks already...


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Well, I do think I am a pumpkin.


----------



## IfUSeekAmy (Oct 5, 2011)

Mentally: GAD and depression, SA


----------



## Voidstarlit (Jul 10, 2011)

GAD, avoidant personality disorder, paranoid personality disorder, clinical depression, SAD


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Avoidant PD and paranoid PD.


----------



## Gantar180 (Dec 3, 2011)

Depression, and OCD.


----------



## RonM (Jan 5, 2011)

Bipolar II/bipolar depression, which is more prominent than (and probably a root cause of) my SA.


----------



## mud (Apr 12, 2009)

fibromyalgia
major depression


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Depression, but I'm pretty sure that's largely a side effect of my SA.


----------



## Socialanxiety11 (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes I do.


----------



## PhoneMonkey (Dec 4, 2011)

Other than the SA I'm also a clinically depressed hypochondriac with OCD. And probably paranoia too.


----------



## LolaAngelxx (Dec 6, 2011)

Eating Disorders
OCD
Depression
Agrophobia
Body Dysmorphic Disorder but its alot milder now
Some kind of over thinking disorder, i think way too much i'll sit there and think for hours sometimes it's not normal


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

Clinical Depression (diagnosed). God knows what else.


----------



## idiotboy (Sep 30, 2011)

social anxiety
anxiety
cultural adjustment disorder

i also suffer from anger, some weird kind of selective stunted mental growth, self-loathing and high blood pressure and cholesterol. and i'm incredibly misanthropic and impatient.

that doesn't sound so great, all listed in a row like that. :um


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Probably GAD, and from time to time depression...

Mood swings and shizz, I can feel awesome and happy one minute and awful and depressed the next, I dunno if that can be anything...


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Skylaishot said:


> Probably GAD, and from time to time depression...
> 
> Mood swings and shizz, I can feel awesome and happy one minute and awful the next.


Thats my life in a nutshell..


----------



## laine73 (Dec 3, 2011)

Asthma, allergies, depression, periods of apathy for no particular reason..health? maybe. driving phobas, paranoid and periods of social anxiety, esp in situations where I feel that I am being laughed at, whether it be looks or my ability to comprehend quickly. ADD? Not sure..almost 40 but never went in to get diagnosed.


----------



## Dollydaydream (Dec 9, 2011)

Mental: Severe depression, severe anxiety, selective mutism, panic disorder and agoraphobia. 

Physical: hypothyroidism, asthma, insomnia and eczema.


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

bi-polar, depression, anger problems,


----------



## dontdreamitbeit (Jun 7, 2011)

Depression, GAD, OCD, Paranoia.


----------



## nocturnality (Dec 10, 2011)

Arthrogryposis


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Mdd, sad, gad, sp, add


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm very depressed, quite paranoid all the time, and have pretty bad OCD, I haven't been diagnosed for anything but SAD and depression, but I know I have the other ones, and there's a strong possibility of having more. I don't feel normal.


----------



## JudgeDreddlikescookies (Dec 13, 2011)

yeah I have OCD, I'm on medication for it so it's not as bad as it used to be

and I have an allergy to dogs


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Depression, occasional panic attacks, mood swings, selective mutism. I think I'm also obsessive-compulsive.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Depression, Anxiety, Maybe a little paranoid, Can be obsessive, Crohns disease, ADD, low attention span, go from one thing to another ahhh.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

Agoraphobia,panic disorder,avoidant personality disorder*,unipolar deppresion,body dismorphic disorder,gad,delusional disorder.
*


----------



## th3crow7 (Nov 20, 2011)

afraid2goinpublic said:


> *Yuppers......S.A.,depression,agoraphobia,mild ocd,bi-polar, caulstriphobia, panic attacks, anxiety, and if it counts>> arthritis,heel spurs,TMJ,ulcer...........*
> *Well hellsbells, LOL no wonder I am so screwed up!!!!! *
> *LMAO!! *


I relate to these symptoms, every sinle one.


----------



## future idiot (Feb 16, 2011)

Other than SAD, well... Paranoid Personality Disorder, Clinical Depression, Obsessive Compulsive Disorder, Post-traumatic Stress Disorder. Hope I won't end up having schizophrenia


----------



## future idiot (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh and Attention Deficit Disorder too. . . almost forgot that one ^^


----------



## future idiot (Feb 16, 2011)

good thing I have an Inspired Personality Disorder(IPD - diagnosed myself and made it up) or else life is definitely not worth living.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Cool*

A kindred spirit! What do you take for yours? :boogie



th3crow7 said:


> I relate to these symptoms, every sinle one.


----------



## MrBakura91 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have Aspergers and some OCD


----------



## soulfulgirl (Dec 29, 2010)

Well I officially was diagnosed with SAD, depression, and GAD years ago. I sometimes wonder if I have dysthymia - a general low grade depression all the time (but I deal)... I have a mild case of OCD and paranoia. Thank God for my wonderful sister...whenever we are experiencing a touch of paranoia we call each other to explain what crazy thoughts we are having and remind each other its our lovely brains misfiring again!!:eyes Helps us to snap out of it! We always say our brains can't handle alot of stress maybe compared to others...who knows..MI runs in our extended families..this is my life path but I fight it and learn what helps me..If not for me for my kids who may have to deal with it in the future...


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

dysthymia, 
general anxiety.
hashimotos autoimmune thyroiditis( this could be the cause of my social anxiety and am currently studying this online)
a bit of seasonal affective disorder,
hay fever
unstable moods.
a touch of Borderline personality dissorder (i tend to exaggerate things)
and probably other things.


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

generalized anxiety disorder
mild ocd


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

In addition to SAD, I'm also bulimic. The disorders are definitely related to each other. I've noticed my anxiety triggers bad binge and purge episodes.


----------



## future idiot (Feb 16, 2011)

I hate the word "disorder"


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Depression, paranoia, insomnia, OCD and BDD. Still having an issue with self harm and some kind of eating disorder, I'm not really sure what it is because i haven't mentioned it to my doctor yet.


----------



## catalinahx (Jun 8, 2010)

I was "diagnosed" with generalized anxiety disorder w/ social anxiety+panic + manic depressive.


----------



## Sirenz (Dec 9, 2011)

Major Depression Disorder


----------



## ykme (Dec 21, 2011)

brothersport said:


> In addition to SAD, I'm also bulimic. The disorders are definitely related to each other. I've noticed my anxiety triggers bad binge and purge episodes.


Me too, sadly.


----------



## berries in a basket (Dec 22, 2011)

I've got Asperger's, generalized anxiety disorder, and a touch of derma.


----------



## serenegeek (Jul 9, 2011)

*Depression, ADD, Anorexia/Bulimia, Depersonalization, Panic disorder, PTSD*


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

This is a bit depressing, but ah well :b I thought I just had social and general anxiety (caused by PTSD), but I recently went to a new psychologist who told me that she also thought I had agoraphobia and a panic disorder. Yay. I had what seems now like ocd and eating problems in my early teens, but maybe that's just part of being a teenager  Also got hypermobility syndrome and fibromyalgia, which are said to be linked to anxiety.

I'm happy, though  Which I guess is what matters most. I don't like the labels of 'disorder' etc either; I guess all of this is just who I am.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bipolar
Anxiety
Schizoid Personality Disorder


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

SA
GAD
Erythrophobia
HOCD
Clinical Depression
Intrusive Thoughts
Alcohol & Substance Abuse Problems
& went through a VERY bad period of Agrophobia a while back.

...........................



future idiot said:


> I hate the word "disorder"


I hate the word 'mental'...


----------



## forbidden (Oct 25, 2011)

Depression, trichotillomania


----------



## Opacus (Dec 12, 2011)

paranoia and ocd, gaaaaaaaaaaawd


----------



## nathicana (Dec 20, 2011)

Depression, Anxiety, and I suffer from a neurological disease most commonly referred to as cluster headaches.


----------



## shanghaikate (Dec 13, 2010)

Not currently. But I am prone to depression, I've had a number of episodes where it's been severe. I fear it will reoccur, because that's usually how it works I've learned.


----------



## mreynolds102787 (Feb 4, 2011)

Diagnosed: Social anxiety, panic disorder, agoraphobia, depression, ADD... and I suspect avoidant personality disorder. 

I've been completely withdrawing from life in general lately( two years now). I have gotten use to my safety bubble of my home and rarely leave unless I need to. I've been "coping" with it all by just avoiding everything. Haha I wouldn't suggest it to anyone. I need to figure out how to pull myself out of it...


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

Dermatillomania and slight dermatophagia (but not nearly as severe as my dermatillomania and it's much less frequent than it used to be). I wouldn't be surprised if I had other issues, but I haven't been diagnosed and I don't want to self-diagnose unless I can be absolutely certain.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Depression, OCD, and possibly AvPD.


----------



## ManOnTheMOON (Aug 14, 2009)

ocd and perhaps manic depression


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I had some OCD (intrusive, violent thoughts and imagining scenes) issues back when I was a teen, but most of the symptoms have subsided as I've gotten older.


----------



## Silverella (Sep 17, 2011)

Not been diagnosed with anything (not even SA) except depression (2 min appointment; I think you need a bit of help, dear. pick up this prescription, kthxbye)...didn't even pick up my script cos worried would make me fat :roll which leads me to my year or so of diagnostically viable anorexia...though I don't really have the personality type and I think it was more something to hide behind...and something to do (not eating is a full time job) rather than actually sort my life out. 

In my completely non medically qualified opinion, I think I have SA, bouts of moderate depression and some sort of avoidance disorder, if that's even a 'thing' - my ability to stick my head in the sand is terrifying.


----------



## felula (Jan 25, 2009)

Been diagnosed with SAD and Panic Disorder. Also went through a brief "Anorexia" stage during my last year of high school but not sure if it was enough to be considered a disorder. But lately those same unhealthy thoughts about food have been coming back... I'll binge on food one day and the rest of the week I'll fast....

And although I've never been diagnosed, I read a book about Borderline Personality Disorder and fit the description completely. Not self-diagnosing, just saying I can relate to BPD suffers; especially the anxiety, episodes of major depression, chronic loneliness, self-harm, binge eating, suicidal thoughts, crying spells, mood swings, etc...

I hate my life. :/


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

SAD for definite, plus Pure-O OCD and very likely Schizotypal PD (avoidant subtype). Also frequently depressed/dysthymic due to my anxiety.

OCD + Schizotypal make for some very intense intrusive thoughts.


----------



## Deserted (Jul 25, 2011)

Mild OCD, paranoia, depression, and probably, uh... just about everything else. I'm so f***ed up; wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## 49 and all loan (Dec 28, 2011)

i suffer from deprssion and avoidant personality disorder and some borderline personality diorders


----------



## Ziry (Jan 4, 2012)

Other than the general social anxiety disorder I also have agoraphobia with panic attacks.
Non mental issues is easily developed herniated disk / sciatica, allergies


----------



## HackerZC (Jan 2, 2011)

mreynolds102787 said:


> Diagnosed: Social anxiety, panic disorder, agoraphobia, depression, ADD... and I suspect avoidant personality disorder.
> 
> I've been completely withdrawing from life in general lately( two years now). I have gotten use to my safety bubble of my home and rarely leave unless I need to. I've been "coping" with it all by just avoiding everything. Haha I wouldn't suggest it to anyone. I need to figure out how to pull myself out of it...


SA, Depression, Body Dysmorphic Disorder, and I think Avoidant Personality.

I'm pretty much in the same boat as mreynolds102787, but for almost 3 years now. 
I go to work, I have a FWB I see now and then, but other than that I keep to myself. It's a pretty empty and meaningless existence, but I try to keep myself occupied with things like computer games, music, etc. and my meds keep me from pretty much just wanting to kill myself.

Oh and mreynolds102787... damn you for being married! You're so adorable and I totally wanted to hit on you. Oh well. ^_^


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

My psychiatrist diagnosed me with either Bipolar Disorder or Psychosis... we really hope it's bipolar because the meds have much better tolerated side effects. I may also have AvPD but I don't know.


----------



## mreynolds102787 (Feb 4, 2011)

HackerZC said:


> SA, Depression, Body Dysmorphic Disorder, and I think Avoidant Personality.
> 
> I'm pretty much in the same boat as mreynolds102787, but for almost 3 years now.
> I go to work, I have a FWB I see now and then, but other than that I keep to myself. It's a pretty empty and meaningless existence, but I try to keep myself occupied with things like computer games, music, etc. and my meds keep me from pretty much just wanting to kill myself.
> ...


Heehee thank you 

... I know what you mean about the empty and meaningless existence. I feel like that everyday. Like I'm just there, drifting through life. I think I spent 3 hours curled up on the couch yesterday staring at the wall trying to pass time. Not even enough motivation to find a distraction. Eventually I decided to drag myself out of it and eat/do something. I don't exactly feel sad, more blank than anything. 
I would like to go back on meds... try to find something that works. I did effexor/klonopins for awhile but the withdrawals were brutal and I had a bad habit of forgetting to take them.


----------



## crispycritter (Aug 2, 2011)

bipolar disorder, depression, gad


----------



## HackerZC (Jan 2, 2011)

mreynolds102787 said:


> Like I'm just there, drifting through life.


That's exactly what I'm talking about! Nothing to really look forward to, no real drive or motivation to speak of. It's like you're just passing the time, waiting until you die or something.



mreynolds102787 said:


> I think I spent 3 hours curled up on the couch yesterday staring at the wall trying to pass time. Not even enough motivation to find a distraction. Eventually I decided to drag myself out of it and eat/do something. I don't exactly feel sad, more blank than anything.


I know what you mean. There are times I don't want to be on the computer, don't want to watch TV, not tired enough to go to sleep... I just don't know what to do with myself. 
And it's not depression (at least not to enough of a degree that I perceive it as such), it's more like apathy or some sort of emotional limbo. 
When I get like that I usually just say I'm miserable, because I have no idea what else to call it.



mreynolds102787 said:


> I would like to go back on meds... try to find something that works. I did effexor/klonopins for awhile but the withdrawals were brutal and I had a bad habit of forgetting to take them.


Yeah I was sort of afraid to do meds for a while because of some drama I had to deal with a few years ago, but I got desperate again and have been on prozac for the past year. It's a bit of a mixed bag though. It helps with anxiety, takes the edge off the depression, but it also leaves me feeling a bit apathetic and avoidant or social situations (more so than normal). 
Before the meds I would feel bad for not going out on a Friday night, or not having anywhere to go. Now I just don't want to go anywhere. 
So I'm not really sure if I'm any better off than I was before the meds, lol.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Enough to munch on 12 to 16 pills a day.


----------



## Hamster12 (Jun 11, 2012)

jon 29 uk said:


> dysthymia,
> general anxiety.
> hashimotos autoimmune thyroiditis( this could be the cause of my social anxiety and am currently studying this online)
> a bit of seasonal affective disorder,
> ...


You too? I got Hashimotos when I was 7 and didn't grow til I was 10! The doc told my mother to make me eat less and exercise more. Finally got a diagnosis and then SA came on in teens. I'd love to know what you have found in your research. I definitely think they're related. Here's a good quote from an article about Hashimoto's thyroiditis:

Last, but certainly not least, because the human brain is loaded with thyroid hormone receptors, when a person is hypothyroid, brain chemistry and function are seriously compromised. Because brain neurotransmitters such as GABA, serotonin, dopamine and acetylcholine are compromised, patients suffering from hypothyroid conditions experience poor memory, diminished ability to learn, 
increased states of depression, anger, feelings of hopelessness, inability to handle stress and loss of enthusiasm for life, not to mention brain degeneration and Alzheimer's! Also, hypothyroidism can increase your chances of Parkinson's Disease due to dopamine deficiency.

(http://womensbesthealth.com/custom_content/c_221624_hashimotos_thyroid_disease.html)

Mental: SA, GAD

Physical: Hashimotos, gluten-intolerant, headaches, dry feet


----------



## sparkle1 (Jun 9, 2012)

Clinical depression and OCD. My OCD now is not as bad as it was in my early/mid teens but flares up when I'm stressed, nervous and on edge.


----------



## laurelisavantgarde (Sep 12, 2010)

(removed by me for privacy reasons)


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Moderate, and in episodes very severe, OCD. Which of course is also an anxiety disorder, just a different kind.

I have problems with depression, but it's never been quite clear to me whether the depression is its own separate thing, or just a secondary effect of the other problems. (I suspect the latter.)


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

I have trichotillomania. 

Haven't ever been to a psychologist, so I don't know for sure if I have anything else.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Adhd, Bipolar NOS and ptsd. Also bdd, which is almost gone but I can get obsessive.


----------



## Zendo (Jun 20, 2012)

Well, I've never been to see a therapist, God know's why, but I'm pretty sure I have some of the following:

*Mild OCD* - this is not so bad, something I picked up after accidentally leaving the gas on one day in my student house with 3 friends asleep upstairs, and walking off to my lecture. Realised 5 minutes into the walk what I had done (you know that nagging feeling you can't quite place that something is not right and then realising "omfg") and went straight back to turn it off.

Ever since then it's kind of hung around and expanded to a few other things, like checking hob dials 3 times each (and then sometimes staring at them to make sure my eyes aren't tricking me), double-checking switches, doors, locks etc. It's more amusing than anything and not too intrusive. Probably a good thing if anything knowing me and only adds a few minutes to my daily routines.

*Depression/Dsythmia* - for a long time, probably 19 onwards, slowly but surely getting worse - pretty sure I can reduce this one by growing a pair and building my inner strength enough to just get out more and try and integrate back into society. I know I'll never be a people person but what is life without people. I remember playing Warcraft in my mid 20's for 2 years solid, thinking I will just avoid the world and just try to be happy living some online life. It doesn't work lol and in truth it's not what I wanted for myself. Had a blast playing the game but it was like hitting the self-destruct button on my life.

*Depersonalization Disorder* - had this for as long as I can remember.

*Panic attacks* - had to stop going to uni lecturers when I was 20 because of this one. Couldn't believe how terrifying it was the first time it happened. Like some kind of invisible wall being raised, combined with a primal feeling, warning me that something terrible would happen if I went in. Almost as if I was contemplating going into a lions den. Ended up heading into a library cubicle instead and crying as I thought about the implications, very upsetting.

*IBS* - this has been the real killer for me. I think if I didn't have this a lot of the other stuff would be greatly reduced and maybe some non-existent. But there's no cure for it. Probably sounds silly but it makes me so uncomfortable that I have to avoid quiet places for fear of it flaring up and being horribly embarrassed.


----------



## Stay Strong (Jun 28, 2012)

Extreme OCD, body dysmorphic disorder, hypochondriac, paranoia, Bi-polar, anorexia nervosa, and bullimia (although not recently) needless to say I am exhausted.


----------



## skybluesky (Jul 1, 2012)

I have all kinds of issues. I don't know if any of them really count as full-blown disorders (I don't wanna be the person who's all, "oh yeah, I have that too" when it's just a little thing), but I'm sort of a melting pot of strange little quirks, haha.
I have little OCD ticks, like counting things (items touched, cracks in sidewalk stepped over, colored floor tiles/floor materials stepped on, repetitive motions, etc) and wanting certain things to be straight and neat, but my room is still a mess and I still take awful care of myself. 
There's depression, social anxiety, low self-esteem, a little bit of fear to leave the house. I especially don't like leaving while walking, or walking through the store or anything, because I feel like people are staring at me and it makes me, like, wicked self-conscious, or hyper-vigilant, or whatever you want to call it. 
When I was little I used to narrate everything ("he said, she said, they whispered, we yelled"), but I managed to leave that behind. Unfortunately I now argue with myself like I'm two different people ("you're an idiot, that makes no sense." "you know it does, it's a great idea" "yeah go ahead and try that and let me know how that works out. :|") even though I have no actual belief that I -am- two different people, I am totally just one person in one little body with lots of little issues.  
I'm ridiculously paranoid. I used to be worse when I was a kid, but now in the middle of the night when I'm walking back from letting the cat out or getting a drink or whatever, right when I'm about to reach the bedroom door I -freak out- and have this sudden feeling of PANIC! like someone is behind me.
...and then I go back to watching Criminal Minds or NCIS or Bones or whatever, haha. 
Honestly one of the only times I'm ever happy is on my days off (few and far between) and when I'm at therapy, but my work schedule kept changing suddenly and I was rescheduling and missing and cancelling appointments and I think they finally just gave up on me and I'm too embarrassed/scared/apathetic/plain pathetic to call them and I almost don't want to talk to them. 
because I like my therapist and the CPRNA(?) who works with me (I refer to her as "the lady that prescribes my medicine" or simply "Susannah", haha) so much, I'm always happy with them and I don't want to tell them all the things that make me so weird and crazy. one time I went on this huge rant which basically explained why I'm going to end up living in a cardboard box on the street and it's going to rain and my box is going to get ruined and then i'll be homeless or boxless and miserable for the rest of my life ... and the CPRNA (there are so many different letters, it says something different every time I get a new prescription) lady just laughed. :'D She thought I was kidding. 

i also have no sense of time, so like days will slip right by and i don't notice, and it'll be the end of the day and i'll realize i really should have showered or taken my meds or gone to the store and gotten actual food or new shoes that keep my bones from freaking out (stupid cerebral palsy+stupid cement floors at work=i am falling apart in a somewhat literal way) or any of the millions of things i should be doing... but i lay in bed and i bite my nails or my fingers when my nails are gone and i scratch off freckles and bumps/pimple things (i don't get bad ones, thank god) and the little scabs from the tiny scratches i get at work, and i watch tv online and do absolutely nothing.

oh.
and bugs.
it's hard to believe it but that's probably the biggest issue with me.
bugs scare the living hell out of meee.

so yeah that's meee. 
i never talk about all my craziness so THERE IT ALL IS, judge me. :teeth


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Social anxiety, for me falls under the blanket of Schizotypal and goes pretty well with OCD. TMJ sucks too, I'm a bad tooth grinder.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

yeah.. .claustrophobia sometimes, not that much anymore


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

I suffer from anxiety, depression, and anorexia.


----------



## Tango (Jul 3, 2012)

Answer: I don't know.

I've had two psychotic episodes and I sometimes have sensory hallucinations. If I have any more visual/auditory hallucinations I will seek a diagnosis. Till then I'm sceptical of the psych establishment and I would rather consider myself not to be 'disordered'.


----------



## tigerfox (Mar 19, 2011)

SA, SP, non-specific eating disorder and clinical depression.

Just started taking Propranolol for the SA which is helping though. Trying to avoid going back on anti-depressants for the time being. I think the eating disorder is probably the thing I am least equipped to deal with.


----------



## FunkMonk (Mar 24, 2010)

Depression & im sure theres more that i havent been checked for.


----------



## EternalOrbit (Jul 8, 2012)

Schizoid and ocpd


----------



## Dark Soul (May 18, 2012)

Officially Diagnosed: Avoidant Personality disorder, Bipolar disorder, Borderline personality disorder.

My therapist hinted that I might have Narcissistic personality disorder, but I don't believe that he officially diagnosed me. It would seem to fit me. I also have sociopathic tendencies at times, but not officially diagnosed as such.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm not sure, but I think I may have ADD. Definitely OCD


----------



## catalinahx (Jun 8, 2010)

generalized anxiety disorder, manic depression, social anxiety, there was one other but i can't remember for the life of me. it was pretty much catagorized in with anxiety but it was another term...


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

I suffer from OCD, SAD and GAD


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

SAD and BDD, I'm not sure about anything else.


----------



## js3521 (Jul 14, 2012)

I am officially diagnosed with asperger's syndrome and bipolar type 2 with rapid cycling.


----------



## Elijah (Jun 23, 2012)

Quite a few people here also struggle with OCD I notice. Really all not that surprising with the amount of irrational (yet prompting) thoughts we process.


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

I've suspected I might be paranoid. I also have some characteristics of a sociopath.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

SA Obviously... besides that... 

Schizoid Personality disorder, Paranoid Personality Disorder and slight Schizotypal traits...


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

I've been given a long list of diagnoses by a long list of professionals. I've also known them to blatantly contradict each other. As a result, I don't trust diagnoses terribly well. I do wonder though if I might be slipping into schizoid personality. I think the extremely prolonged isolation is beginning to change who I am in some strange way.


----------



## serval (Jul 16, 2012)

Schizoid. I don't necessarily believe I suffer from it. Though sometimes the reality checks can be a bit rough.


----------



## Jonni (Jan 26, 2010)

Mokxie said:


> I do. I've also been diagnosed with Depression and Generalized Anxiety Disorder.


Me too


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

SAD, as well as depression last year. I'm 90% sure there's something else wrong with me though - I feel a little detached and sort of like I'm spiralling into insanity.


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

Major depression which is worse than my SAD


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes, I also suffer from GAD, OCD, and depression.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

GAD, Severe Depression, Agoraphobia, OCD, PTSD, BDD,


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

NPD, SAD, Depression, Addiction.


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

Elixir said:


> Major depression which is worse than my SAD


For me, St John's Wort works really well for my depression. You may want to try it as it is OTC.


----------



## daysleeper69 (Jul 25, 2012)

GAD Depression and Epilepsy


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Pdd-nos


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

simian4455 said:


> For me, St John's Wort works really well for my depression. You may want to try it as it is OTC.


Thank you for the suggestion  I had never heard of it before.


----------

